# My first litter (Journal Thread)



## RockyMountainMice

Thought I would make a thread to show the progress and stages of my first litter! 
Tonight "mom & dad" will be moved in together.

Buck - Standard Siamese Piebald
"Ranger"










Doe - Standard Black Tan
"Brazeau"










Wish us luck!


----------



## nataliew

Pretty mice good luck


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Very nice RMM! I wish you success, and I hope you will help to improve the fancy up there!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thank you both! I hope so too, TWM.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Babies were born today! Waiting to do my count/cull until tomorrow. Here was Brazeau yesterday.


----------



## genevie

My first litter (well, first intentional anyway, I'm not counting the pregnant mouse I adopted last year!) was born on the 25th, very close to yours! Good luck with the babies


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Congratulations on your first litter Sabrina! I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone, I will need them. Tragedy struck the mousery yesterday. The cat(s) managed to move the weights off of the top of the nursery tank and pop the lid off. When I came in to check on things in the morning, it was a horrible sight. The nursery tank lid/weight were on the floor, the nest box flipped over, bedding and babies strewn about, Brazeau was nowhere to be seen. I called (well, shrieked) Thomas down for help and he spotted her hiding behind a terrarium, then helped me catch her. She luckily escaped with only a minor injury to her ear and seems shaken up, but is alright. I gathered up the babies (two were still in the nest) and examined them. I returned those who had a chance to the nest and pulled two who were fighting to stay alive to cull them immediately. So far, momma has been more concerned over the missing two it seems but went in to check on/nurse those in the nest and wasn't fussing too bad about them. Let's hope for the remaining babies to pull through for her! I feel just terrible. The cats have never figured out (or even tried) getting into a tank before, why now?!  So needless to say, yesterday was a bad day and I am hoping for the little ones to make it.


----------



## Seafolly

OH that's awful!

There's something about babies. I don't know what it is. When photographing my litter my cat is _extremely_ interested. She couldn't care less about adults. It's a good thing you found them so quickly as they wouldn't have lasted long without Brazeau!


----------



## andypandy29us

what a shame x all the best with the remaining babies


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thank you both, it was certainly very upsetting.  Although I do feel lucky that I was able to get their in time, as Seafolly mentioned. I could have lost the whole litter and Brazeau, so at least I got there in time to fix things somewhat. My mom suggested that the cats simply couldn't resist the litter as they have a natural instinct to go to the mouse's nest for food, which makes sense. Easier than chasing one around and probably more "fun" for a cat too.


----------



## blackbirdmice

I know how you feel, my cats got into my last batch of hoppers and flayed six and crippled another (the day before they were going to their new homes x-x), all but one baby got out of the tank and mom managed to stay in the tank too. I have since moved my cages into a room where I can keep the door shut!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Yeah it is never easy with cats!  Thankfully once we have moved I will have a separate room for the mice where they'll be safe.


----------



## PPVallhunds

it could have been the cats reacted to the little high pitched squeeks pinkies make.

My dog is allways watching when im doing things with the mice, had a close call when a young buck made a jump for it and i was having to chace him around the garden, luckerly the dog had the sence to leave him alone.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

My cat jumped in the 50 gallon and tore up the nest and knocked of the wheel. Luckily I caught her before any of my mice got hurt. One of them escaped, though, but I got her back when she decided to take a nap in my brothers hand haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh, I'm so sorry! That must have been terrible for you. 

As PPVallhunds mentioned, the cat was probably attracted to the babies peeping. My old cat loves to peer over the bins to look at the babies; she rarely tries to get them, but I shoo her as I don't want her to scare the mice. I do remember a time I found a bin flipped over, the cat must have knocked it over, no mice hurt, but frightened indeed.

I hope you can have some better luck soon; best wishes with the remaining two and I hope Brezeau is okay.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks everybody, I was very upset. Brazeau and babies seem to be doing good since then though. TwitchingWhiskers, I think you misunderstood, two were in the nest but there 7 unharmed, 9 total. I decided to cull two more (smallest ones, males) in hopes of giving the remaining 5 a better chance. Fingers crossed for them!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh, well 5 is much better than! Good luck.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Indeed.  Thank you!!


----------



## fancyteddy1

After I read this post and another I ended up having horrible nightmares about my expectant litter!  Glad so many were alright in the end though. They're doing good now? I'm dieing to see pics of these babies!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Oh no! Well just stay away from negative thoughts, this kind of thing doesn't normally happen.  Yes, they're doing great now, thankfully.  Here are some photos from tonight and my guess at their sexes, sorry about the quality.

*Day 4*

Bucks (both Pied, could be Tans)



















Does (two I am assuming to be Siamese, one I assume is Black Tan)



















The whole pile


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

For the two PE does to be siamese, Brezeau would have to carry siam, which makes me think they are more likely dove... but I could be wrong. They are adorable, nonetheless!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Actually I think she is C/c which would make them Himalayans, but not sure. We will find out!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Yes that would make them himis.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Hope so. I guess we will see! This is her first breeding and she's of unknown lineage so we will see what her and her sister (Sira) show.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oh gosh, gorgeous babies and all so lucky after their almost tragedy!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks!!  I feel lucky that I was home to fix things as well. Poor momma mouse!


----------



## XZombieGrlX

I just love Siamese and Black tans!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Me too! Favorites of mine for sure.  Here are more pictures of the little wigglers from yesterday.

*Day 5*














































The does were wiggling too much to get good pictures. Haha!










Buck #1










Buck #2










Hopefully I'll have time to get some more pictures tonight.


----------



## genevie

Such cuties! I love buck #1


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Precious. :love1


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks genevie and TW!  I really like that buck too, his markings are neat. Can't wait to see how all they grow.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

So it looks like I was wrong on their colors too.  Well, I am learning, I guess that's what matters! I am totally unsure of Brazeau's lineage and am still learning genetics so it is kind of a guessing game at this point. What fun! Hahaha. I took some photos last night and noticed a few errors in my judgement. First, I think that the doe I assumed to be Black Tan (or possibly Fox) is actually a Self, as she has dark pigment (matching her top) coming in on the bottom as well. I need Selfs too so it's really a disappointment but a surprise (she looked like she had NO color on her belly at day 5) so I guess I'll see how she matures. I still think both bucks are either Broken Tans or just Black Pied, but noticed #1 has some shading to his markings, though I am not sure if that means anything or not. One of the light colored/pink eyed does has started to get light pigment in a Pied pattern, so I am wondering if she is going to turn out more like her sire. The other light doe appears to be solid still, so I am thinking Himalayan.

*Day 6*





































Buck #2



















Doe #1 (still no visible pigment)










Doe #2 (light Pied markings starting to show)


----------



## Seafolly

They look great!  I love that lightning bolt on the face of one of the pied babies.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks.  Me too! I like him better than the other so far, can't wait to see how they compare when older.


----------



## Lyra

Well, I like second buck the most, as his white nose is sooo cute!  Wonderful babies - I love when they are chubby and start getting their colours.
I wish you healthily babies and only good surprises from now on.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks Lyra!!  I like him too, he is very cute and has neat markings.

*Day 7*























































Does



















Doe #1 continues to be clean white, no pigment to be seen. I am assuming she is Himalayan. 
Doe #2 is looking more like "dad" so I am guessing she's Pied Siamese. 
Doe #3 is DEFINITELY a black Self, her stomach matches her top completely now.










Bucks



















Buck #1 is looking like a Pied Tan, his black markings stop in a line at the midsection and I can see a Tan tone to his fuzz, difficult to photograph but it kind of showed up in some. Buck #2 is standard Pied I think. I guess we will see!


----------



## Lyra

The black self doe looks quite nice, from what i see - nearly all black, only tips of toes look little lighter 
Still - the white-nosed's my favourite  :love


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks! I am impressed with her too, she's just getting darker! I need Black Selfs too, so I am happy about her. 
Aw hahaha I really like him too.  He has a cool line (very thin) that goes up to his eye and some tiny white spots across his back.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

They look great, RMM. I have a litter that is exactly 7 days also, and ours look very similar; I've got black selves and black variegated, a bit different from yours but still close.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Aw thanks!  Oh how sweet! I will have to look at them, did you post a thread here?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

We are litter buddies! 

I posted some pictures the day they were born in Ginger and Mr. puffs babies thread. There were 6 pinkies then, but I've since culled to 4. I will probably make a separate thread for them, to stop confusion. It really is time for me to update on both of my litters, they have grown up so much. Darn mice go from infants to toddlers in days. :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Hehe yay!! 

Oh that explains why I couldn't find a new thread hahaha. Tell me about it! And it's impossible to not go peak at them whenever I am able.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I'll try to update the forum with new pictures of both of my litters today, the older babies are getting a bit jumpy!! Yes, it's so easy to spend lots of time just holding the babies, they are so sweet.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh I love your avatar! Very pretty mousie!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Awe thank you!! That is Runaway's Borah, probably my favorite doe.  Her brother actually sired this litter.
I am excitedly awaiting for her to be a little older so I can pair her up.

Here are some new photos of the bubs from yesterday, eyes open! :love1

*Two Weeks*
































































Bucks










Buck #1
Black Pied



















Buck #2
Black Pied



















Does










Doe #1
Himalayan



















Doe #2 
Himalayan Pied



















Doe #3
Black Self


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh I love the himis! They look great.


----------



## fancyteddy1

yay open eyes!! They're gorgeous, I love them all


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thank you both!! I am quite proud of them so far.


----------



## Lyra

Soooo cute! 
The 2nd picture of 2nd buck (who I just adore, as I said before) - the white markings on his face look like he's smiling!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks!!  I didn't noticed that but he does have a "side smile" thing going on. Hehe! They've been moved into a 50l tub now so they'll have room to grow. The little Himilayan doe was first to leave the nest on her own, then the Black doe.  No one else has yet.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

*15 Days*





































The little Black doe I have named "Shadow" as since their eyes opened, she's always RIGHT behind Brazeau, following her around. :love1


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Aww, I love the face grooming one.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks! Haha one of them was grooming the other while I had them out, it was so cute.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

*Day 17*





































I am quite smitten with them. :love1


----------



## RockyMountainMice

*Three Weeks (Day 21)*


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Aw, they are too cute! Mine look really similar considering they were born the same day! The first picture is really cute by the way.


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks!!  Haha I like the first one too. Cute little buggers.


----------



## nataliew

Some lovely colours


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Thanks!!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Shadow (aka "doe" #3) is a BOY!

I can't believe it, each time I checked (which was often) I swear I was right, three girls and two boys. Low and behold, I picked "her" up today and realized my error. Most certainly a NOT a doe at all. However, I feel as though this is a lucky mistake because I have thought to myself multiple times how I wish she had been a buck, as I could REALLY use a Black Self buck. So, I declare myself embarrassed, but also lucky.


----------



## Runaway Mousery

At least he can keep his name! :lol:


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Haha I was just thinking that!!


----------



## RockyMountainMice

Today I separated the bucks from Brazeau's litter into their own 50l which they will be kept together in for as long as their age/behavior allows. Once the little does have grown up a bit they and their mom will be re/introduced into the main group/bin of does, though they may be the only occupants then as both Borah and Edith will likely be paired off (to Ranger and Shadow) at that time. Haha!


----------

